# Id



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I bought this as a "chameleon", but now I'm thinking it might be something thing else.
Can someone help me ID this crypt?

This is it emersed: excluding the rear left one.









This is it submersed:


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

My guess is Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you.
That's what I was assuming since it never developed any white.


----------

